# Awesome Mother's Day Ideas



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm looking for some awesome mothers day ideas from the awesome mothers on here. I'm hoping to pick up an idea for something I've never done before to surprise that awesome mother of our three awesome kids.

Awesome Mothers?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

A spa day if you can afford it. Massage, mani/pedi and then a kick ass dinner made by you and the kids. Served in bed


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'm not a mother but why just a day? 

A truly awesome mother of your three awesome kids might like a whole month of "Mother's Day" instead of one day.

Are you up for that challenge? If I was romancing your wife (lol) for being awesome, I might consider Mother's Day as the day to kick start her month. That could be the spa day or whatever it is, but how about also lining up little things for every day to last over the month. Notes of appreciation for her to find, how about making *her* packed lunches (assuming she did this for your kids?), leave a sandwich and chocolate dipped strawberries in the fridge with a love note attached, just little things each day for the month. 

Am I correct in remembering your children are grown but you have a 17 year old? If I remember that right, then perhaps this could be a Mother's Day month to thank her for everything so far...and perhaps get creative with photos and momentos from the years. It can be done simply, it doesn't need to be a huge project, but it will need some organization. It could even be the joy of her finding a scanned photograph each day of a memory of your family, of her as a mother, a note of thanks, a little story attached to the photo...okay, now get to it 

Just my 0.02
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

we found a load of old projector slides and got them put on to a CD for my dad for father's day - made him cry awwwww daddy!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I was just planning on playing 36 holes with my buddies that day. Bad plan???


----------



## alone_not_lonely (Mar 22, 2012)

*Dean* said:


> Love the 36 hole plan but it may be the last time you get to go out.


Or breathe.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

A flower (her favorite) for every year that she has been a Mother with a special note attached to each one saying why she's SO special! 

Then dinner, then some naughty "Mother's Day" time!


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Glad I saw this thread. ( runs to buy mother's day card)


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Load songs on her iPod or burn a CD of her favorite tunes or songs that you both enjoy. Have the kids record a good memory that they have of her.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Have NSweet make a Hallmark card.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

lovesherman said:


> Have NSweet make a Hallmark card.


hey mum, you're such a winner
now where the hell's my dinner?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

It depends on her "love language". I know many of the above answers wouldn't appeal to me. That's something my estranged husband just couldn't get. For me, the absolute worst present was a complete spa package. Needless to say, I just couldn't force myself to use that one. It's about what would appeal to your wife, not about what would appeal to women in general.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

I just make sure she has nothing to do that day. I take care of the house and kids . Dinner is my chore that day and I even let her have the TV remote!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

joe kidd said:


> I even let her have the TV remote!


such sacrifice!
the best being thing about being single - i didn't even know what to do with it at first...


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

827Aug said:


> It depends on her "love language". I know many of the above answers wouldn't appeal to me. That's something my estranged husband just couldn't get. For me, the absolute worst present was a complete spa package. Needless to say, I just couldn't force myself to use that one. It's about what would appeal to your wife, not about what would appeal to women in general.


After I posted, I thought this too. I'm glad you wrote this. It definitely depends on what speaks to her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> I was just planning on playing 36 holes with my buddies that day. Bad plan???


That's sexy! She will love it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

I understand the love language post.

HB, you are hitting the mark as is SW. My concern with SW's idea by itself is that it is very close to what I did for our 25th anniversary, and I don't want her to think I'm starting reruns.  It's a great idea though.

You're very close on remembering our kids. 2 are adult, and 1 is still at home. I LOVE the idea of using Mother's Day as a way to kick off the whole month. 

I give her foot massages literally daily. (2 reasons: 1 is strictly romantic. The other is that she was diagnosed as borderline diabetic despite being quite thin and fit. She does GREAT in taking care of herself, and is not in any danger of losing any digits, but in my mind, I'm also being proactive with the massages to make sure the circulation stays good to her toes and her fingers.) I give her full massages maybe 2 - 3 times/week. I'll have to think about the spa. She does like Jimjilbang, and she hasn't been to one since we moved from San Francisco ... maybe I can try to find that as her "just for her" treat for at least some of those days.

A month full of ideas ... one for every day ... my mind is definitely working in that area ... and I'm reading the thread closely for ideas. 

I think I'll pass on the 36 holes of golf, though. And one more challenge for me: When I give a gift, I like for it to be something that cannot be repaid (just a matter of personal satisfaction for me.). With Father's day coming up about the end of that month, I need to find a way that she doesn't try to go 1 for 1 with me ... thinking ...


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> That's sexy! She will love it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Especially if he wears some cute sexy golf shorts! :smthumbup:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

heartsbeating said:


> That's sexy! She will love it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Cool, I wasn't sure that'd be a positive. I'll be sure to bring my scotch swilling buddies home for sandwiches afterward.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Two of my sons are apprentice chefs and work at the same restaurant, they made hubby and I brunch reservations by the fireplace 

The perfect day for me would be to wake up to breakfast in bed, either before or after some vigorous luvvin. A foot massage, a leisurely bubble bath, out to brunch, a drive somewhere and a romantic 'picnic' (food not necessary, just bring a soft tablecloth), dinner served to me by hubby in nothing but an apron, another foot massage, then an all over massage, a drink or two in the hot tub, then slumber 

Our kids aren't at home 

For some women, the best gift is an off-site babysitter so their hubby can pamper them all day. For others, they want to be able to focus on their kids, so they like their hubby to completely take over and do everything domestic for the whole day. I've had both, and both are actually quite pleasant.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

The most touching gift .... was my oldest son calling all the siblings around on Mothers Day morning...his guitar in hand... surprising me with a song he wrote...I started to tear up with the first strummings of that guitar.... but his words were so darn humorous -he was thanking me for putting up with all of them... then I started to laugh like crazy.. I was a mess in front of all of them, he had them all laughing so hard too... mascara dripping down my face.. it was really touching -but yet such a hoot. 

Whatever you do , just do it from the heart. These are the most special gifts, they don't even need to cost a penny, but you'll remember a lifetime.

My husband doesn't really give me gifts -he knows I don't care, but he'll always give me a body massage or something extra special that night, maybe get out the peppermint foot lotion .... just cause it is my day. The little kids might bring me flowers from the woods or the teens - offer to make me a smoothie. It's just the little things.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Her first mother's day 15 years ago I went fishing. Promised to be home by 10AM, but didn't get home until around 4PM. So she was with our 6 month old all day. Man, she was pissed. I tried to explain that she wasn't my mother....

Since then I don't make plans for that weekend.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh, forgot to add that I didn't even bring her any fish. That's why I was out all day.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Her first mother's day 15 years ago I went fishing. Promised to be home by 10AM, but didn't get home until around 4PM. So she was with our 6 month old all day. Man, she was pissed. I tried to explain that she wasn't my mother....
> 
> Since then I don't make plans for that weekend.


Hopefully you have learned something since that day? Lol.

Seriously, kudos to you for even thinking about it at all. Can you call my husband and give him a clue? 

Hopefully she will appreciate your thoughtfulness no matter what you decide to do!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

I got her that bowling ball I've always wanted....


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I would love if Hubs took all our kids baby pictures and made a video with them. 

I'd love if he'd hire someone to come in and scrub the floors :rofl:

I'd love a new tat.

But this year, with money so tight, I don't really want to do anything. Just a family bike ride and picnic 

What is your wife's favorite things?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I make compilation slide shows and home movies with background songs of the kids adventures on iMovie on my iPhone. Not as a mothers day thing, just because. But that's a fairly easy thing to do and it can be pretty powerful depending on the song and pictures.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> Cool, I wasn't sure that'd be a positive. I'll be sure to bring my scotch swilling buddies home for sandwiches afterward.


Heheh 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

